# Cost of tax disc-wrong classification



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Could anyone clarify the cost of a tax disc for a motorhome grossing at 5000kg.?

The one in the vehicle was £180 - yet I see no reference to this on the DVLA website, it appears to be £165.

Does anyone have a motorhome over 3500kg, and what cost was your tax disc?

Russell


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello Russel

think it may be wrong as that is what ours is. I know larger mhomes were cheaper to tax and no offence to you but that annoyed me. Smaller & lighter mhomes were penilised when the chancellor changed it a year or two ago.


Motorhomer


----------



## Dethleffs (May 25, 2005)

Hi,

Just bought mine was £165 for 3850kg motorhome.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

£165.00 for 4000kg

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Cost of Tax Disc*

Hi there,
Re taxed our van from 1/02/08 cost £165.00 for 12 months for a GVW of 4,500 kgs
Mashy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tax disc*

Hi

£165 is quoted on the DVLA webste, so I am asking myself why this van was charged at £180 when taxed last July. Maybe the tariff has lowered or something.......really.....I mean........no, don't be daft.

Tax disc states PLG - private light goods, and log book shows Private HGV.

Russell


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi , when we brought our 2nd hand Autotrail Chieftain last August, the dealer asked for £175 to tax it, when we went to collect it he gave us £10 change DVLA had only wanted £165.
Lin


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Russell - we are 2800cc PLG 3500kg and the Renewal reminder for 1/4/08 is £180. Must get an MOT for the first time before we renew  

Sue


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Do the emissions come into the equation??

My wifes Mini Cooper is cheaper than Daughters 1.2 SXI Corsa

Our Hymer (3850kg) was £180

Doug


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I think you must have the wrong tax disc Russell if it states PLG on tax disc and you registration document states PHG (and Motorcaravan).

Mine Registered Nov 2nd 2007 and 4.05 ton (PHG) was £165. also Euro iv


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

There are some daft rules with the DVLA at the moment ours is a 2007 Euro4 which is £180 to tax. If it was a 2003>2006 Euro4 it would only be £120.

As you say Russel as yous is over 3500kg it is a PHG and £165 to tax. I think it might have been wrongly taxed at £180?


Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tax disc*

Hi

Yes it seems that tax disc on the van is incorrectly charge.

DVLA wrote to me several years ago whenmy car was under charged, so it is worth a call tomorrow.

Russell


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell

Our Burstner is 5000kg & £180 to tax.

The reason being it was registered by the dealer as a PLG. It should have been PHG @ £165

You can get it changed but need to fill in some forms and may also be asked to visit a local DVLA testing station.

I have kept ours the same and will and see which group it falls into when the new Taxation starts next year. For £15 more at the mo, could cost me more or less next time. I was advised "shush" to leave it as it is for now because you can change it to a PHG at any time but will not be able to change it back again :wink: .


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*PLG*

Frank......

....duly noted.

Russell


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

There seem to be quite a few >3500, that are taxed as PLG.

Our 4500 Hobby was similar, but the log book was wrong as well, and we got both changed, rather than be illegal.

Even if it's someone else's mistake, I think you can still be prosecuted for not being taxed in the right band - and I don't think it being an overpayment would make any difference. If it were me, I'd be getting the tax disc changed.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

dbh1961

Only passing on what the kind man at DVLA said to me when i questioned this :wink: . (did get a name :wink: :wink: )


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tax disc*

Mmmm

Why is nothing in motorhoming straight forward. I shall 'phone Swansea tomorrow morning.

Russell


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> Even if it's someone else's mistake, I think you can still be prosecuted for not being taxed in the right band - and I don't think it being an overpayment would make any difference. If it were me, I'd be getting the tax disc changed.


No, that's not the case - many times put reports in to DVLA re vehicle being classified as a particular type and being taxed under a different category (usually recovery vehicles being used to carry other goods). DVLA are not interested as long as the rate is the same or higher than that required - so a vehicle taxed PLG is actually at a higher rate than PHG - they won't be bothered (not so when it's the other way round). :evil:

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

dbh1961 said:


> There seem to be quite a few >3500, that are taxed as PLG.
> 
> Our 4500 Hobby was similar, but the log book was wrong as well, and we got both changed, rather than be illegal.
> 
> Even if it's someone else's mistake, I think you can still be prosecuted for not being taxed in the right band - and I don't think it being an overpayment would make any difference. If it were me, I'd be getting the tax disc changed.


Hi Russell,

I tend to agree with dbh1961 on this one, and that's why I went down the same route a while back. 
They wanted me to take the MH to them, but when I pointed out that they did not have the parking facilities for the size of vehicle, they agreed to come to me and check it over. 
Perhaps it was the promise of a cup of tea and a biscuit that swung it. :wink:

One advantage of leaving it as a PLG on the database, is that you won't get done for doing 10mph more than you should be doing on non motorway routes. 
However, investigations carried out as a result of a serious accident, may flag up the illegalities of it being PLG, rather than PHG.

As they say, ignorance of the law, is not an acceptable excuse for non compliance with the law........and we are all guilty of that at times, mostly unwittingly though. 

Jock.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

For what it's worth, VED for a PLG is now £185

I bought a new one on line two minutes ago.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

taken of DVLA website

Light goods vehicles (TC39)

Registered on or after 1 March 2001 (not over 3,500kg revenue weight).

Vehicle
12 months rate
6 months rate

Light goods vehicle
£180.00
£99.00


Euro 4 light goods vehicles (TC36)

Registered between 1 March 2003 and 31 December 2006 only (not over 3,500kg revenue weight).

Vehicle
12 months rate
6 months rate

Euro 4 light goods vehicles
£120.00
£66.00


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Tax disc*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> £165 is quoted on the DVLA webste, so I am asking myself why this van was charged at £180 when taxed last July. Maybe the tariff has lowered or something.......really.....I mean........no, don't be daft.
> 
> ...


Hi

I have just spoken to Swansea....what a saga that was, pressing buttons and waiting on the phone etc.

First thing, I have made a mistake, the log book shows PLG - private light goods, so it does match the tax disc.

I need to go to the DVLA office in Leeds with the paperwork etc to sort it out.

I want this to be all above board and belt and braces, so will go to Leeds later.

Russell


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> taken of DVLA website
> 
> Light goods vehicles (TC39)
> 
> ...


That's all very well and fine but for cars they've laid out future VED 'til 2011 but nothing except '08/'09 for PLG. Can't think why they weren't consistent and do the same for all vehicle classes?

Andy


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Tax disc*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> £165 is quoted on the DVLA webste, so I am asking myself why this van was charged at £180 when taxed last July. Maybe the tariff has lowered or something.......really.....I mean........no, don't be daft.
> 
> ...


Russell I was just reading an article in MMM (may now be last month's) about this, and it is all to do with the classification of your vehicle when FIRST registered..... and that appears to be the difference, and the statement at the end says, until they come up with a classification for motorhomes this situation will last. I think as you are PLG on your VO5 that is the error... Do you have an MMM if not I will try to dig out the relevant bit, if you PM or email me off list....

I also recall Don last year asking about this with others, and it seems panel vans have the same problems....

Carol


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*DVLA and tax disc*

Hi

Righty oh, here goes.

I have just got back from the DVLA office in Leeds. On arrival, I was welcomed by a "meeter and greater" who took details of my concern. He looked at the log book and tax disc, and said that there was an error which had been made by another DVLA office when the van was first registered. He took away the log book and tax disc and returned about 10 minutes later with a new tax disc, (same expiry as the old one) and a copy of my log book. He went on to say a refund of £15 would be coming out, along with the new log book. Whilst it has been a bit of an inconvenience going into Leeds, it was sorted out quickly.

I am travelling next week, but am happy to travel with a copy of the log book.

I am glad I riased the thread now, as I often say in posts, "make sure the paperwork is correct" etc.

Thanks to all you checked the documents and tax disc etc.

Russell


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Russell great news, so it was an initial wrong classification - but at least it has been sorted quickly for you

Carol


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: DVLA and tax disc*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Righty oh, here goes.
> 
> ...


Hi Russell,

When wondering why the two previous owners of our MH hadn't picked up the error, I began to consider if it was because the original owner,(very elderly) may have suffered from a reportable disease/illness that would restrict them to PLG 3,500kgs.

It was probably just an oversight on their part.......but we are all "tickety boo" now. Well, as far as the documentation is concerned anyway.   

Jock. :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*DVLA Leeds*

Hi

I will add that the DVLA in Leeds were very efficient. I was expecting a long queue and a kerfuffle. The office is at the bottom of Eastgate, and you can park a car in the markets area car park if you need to go.

Russell


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

So why is PHG cheaper than PLG :? 
Mine is classed as PLG therefore £180.00


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Russell,

There's no question of you being prosecuted in the circumstances you find yourself in. Your van should be a TC10 tax class (Private HGV) - see >> this link << near the bottom.

At present, there is no intention to link PHGV vehicles with emissions, nor has there been any indication by HMG to place increments on this class in the future. So quite apart from having the correct taxation class for your vehicle, you may find that you continue to pay £165 for the foreseeable future. (I hope so anyway...).

The question of whether you will need an inspection is at the discretion of your local DVLA office.

** EDIT ** Just read your update which I missed. Well done for getting it sorted. 

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tokkalosh said:


> So why is PHG cheaper than PLG :?


Because the TC10 taxation class was created to deal with anomalous vehicles such as heavy motorhomes and horse boxes. The logic behind it was that the annual mileage is generally relatively low for these vehicles, and I believe that's quite reasonable logic. Some people get the 'ump seeing a big heavy vehicle "getting away" with slightly lower road tax, but have a look at what proper HGVs or buses pay, some of which drive a zillion miles a year.

Edit: >> Here's the link <<

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tax disc*

Dougie

If you pick up on the thread again, was I potentially commiting a motoring offence of some sort, driving the 5000kg motorhome as a PLG rather than a PHG?

Russell


----------



## harburner (Oct 20, 2006)

*Tax Disc*

Having just purchased a second hand Autotrail Cheyenne included in the price was £180 road tax. Having read this thread and checked my vehicle it is a PHG 4005kg with a road tax showing £165! I must get back in touch with my dealer for the £15. Just shows you subscription to MHF paid by this one item!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Tax disc*



Rapide561 said:


> If you pick up on the thread again, was I potentially commiting a motoring offence of some sort, driving the 5000kg motorhome as a PLG rather than a PHG?


No. You made no declaration in the first place, and the issue in any case was based on a mistake not of your doing.

I'll getcha next time though........ :wink:

Dougie.


----------



## 110456 (Mar 8, 2008)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anyone clarify the cost of a tax disc for a motorhome grossing at 5000kg.?
> 
> ...


Hi Russell

We have just renewed our tax disc for the coming year.

Hymer S 700G - Merc 416 twin rear wheels - 4650 KG.

Tax was £165. Was registered as Private HGV by dealer when we bought her new in March last year.

Hope this sheds some light on things.

Thai


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I just rated this topic - why because there are a lot of people out there who will benefit from it, as I know from last year Don was querying it for his and asking what everyone else had.

Not sure yet though how rating the item actually works if you want to find it later....

So if it helped you, why not rate it?

Carol


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

OK so here'e a twist. We bought an Autotrail last July and I have just checked the tax disc/logbook. At over 4000k we are rrecorded as a Private HGV on both but the tax disc Has £171.00......where did that come from ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tax disc*

Hi

Typical for me, this saga is still rumbling on!

I have had a cheque for the £15 refund/difference but still no log book. Paperwork is back and forth. The latest letter was aking me to confirm the Kontiki's weight....

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Tax disc*

Russell,

It took 2½ months for DVLA to complete a non-standard amendment on one of my vehicles - I only got it back last Friday. Normal amendments (change of ownership etc.) are only taking the normal couple of weeks at most.

Dougie.


----------

